# 'Taiwan Reef' Transformation (Pics)



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Just thought I'd share some pictures of the sudden and long awaited start of transformation of my male Protomelas Steveni 'Taiwan Reef'. I've had this fish since he was just two inches, but only started taking photos when he was about 3 inches. He's now about 4.5 inches, and in the last two weeks he's gone from 'plain' to almost unrecognisable.

Here at about 3"




About 3.5" now


Here he is now around 4.5", two weeks ago



This was last week



And this was from today


Just waiting for the yellow to come through on the flanks, and the rest of the colours to become more intense 8)


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Pretty fish, but I believe he is a mix of Taiwan Reef and something else.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello Opulent

your fish looks similar like mine.
i am quite suspicious that mine is not pure taiwan reef, even though the body shape and mouth looks right.

1) the anal fins are yellow and not red. pure taiwan reef seems to have red anal fins
2) the dorsal fins has yellow and not white. pure taiwan reef seems to white dorsal\blaze and no yellow.
3) there are too many stripes on the body...

but they still looks nice.


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not 100% sure myself either about my fish, although I know they do take longer than most cichlids to develop their colours, and mine is still (slowly) changing. His anal fin is becoming redder, rather than orange, there are signs of yellow on the scales down the side of his body and the white blaze has extended right down towards his mouth.

Again, not sure about the quality of my Taiwan Reef, but he is still morphing, and as you said (thanks!) he still looks nice ;-)


----------

